# TO30 Ignition switch badge



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

Does anyone know where I could find an ignition switch badge for a 1953 TO 30.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Roger. Those items seem to be pretty scarce. Have you thought of maybe making one with a bit of tape and some paint.


----------



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Hello Roger. Those items seem to be pretty scarce. Have you thought of maybe making one with a bit of tape and some paint.
> View attachment 72288


Great image, thanks. I may have to go to a plan B like you suggest, but I will search a little longer. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Roger,
Try this site:
https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS1...erm=4583863976468410&utm_content=All Products


----------



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Roger,
> Try this site:
> https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS164?crawlparam&msclkid=a38eaa8f14b11d1f3d7bca09f0f5295f&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI) Shopping - PT - Non-branded&utm_term=4583863976468410&utm_content=All Products


Thanks, Got it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Did you buy it?? I was concerned that they would be sold out...


----------



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Did you buy it?? I was concerned that they would be sold out...


yes, it is on the way. Thanks


----------

